# Tshu we need your help.



## Timo710 (Jun 8, 2007)

Okey, so the forum has been seeing some shrek hate.

Can you draw a picture of shrek being shot with a big shotgun, or being pointed at with a gun?

BTW luv your work!


----------



## Jax (Jun 8, 2007)

Can I try?


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jun 9, 2007)

its a short movie 
if your on 56 k you probably wont see it


----------



## corbs132 (Jun 9, 2007)




----------



## Xeijin (Jun 9, 2007)

QUOTE(corbs132 @ Jun 9 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Timo710 @ Jun 8 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > *picture of shrek being shot with a big shotgun, or being pointed at with a gun?*


----------



## JPH (Jun 9, 2007)

QUOTE(sgadzookie80 @ Jun 8 2007 said:


>



Yours is teh best.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jun 9, 2007)

lol


----------



## beethy (Jun 9, 2007)

QUOTE(sgadzookie80 @ Jun 9 2007 said:


> its a short movie
> if your on 56 k you probably wont see it



HAHA oh god i lol'd


----------



## Timo710 (Jun 9, 2007)

This looks good upto now, but I still hope for some tshu art!


----------



## tshu (Jun 10, 2007)




----------



## BoneMonkey (Jun 10, 2007)




----------



## Xeijin (Jun 10, 2007)

Lmaos


----------



## Jax (Jun 10, 2007)




----------



## tshu (Jun 10, 2007)

:'(


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jun 10, 2007)

few know this but tshu is a victim of gun violence ...... one day while shooting puppy dogs in the head that he buried up there necks in his backyard he accidently shot himself in his big toe


now ppl in the nieghborhood call him One toe tshu 


its soo sad please ppl dont make fun of this ! GUNS ARE BAD WHEN YOUR SHOOTING PUPPIES IN THE HEAD ! use lawn mowers or weed wackers instead 

i think that is what tshu wanted to say


----------



## Timo710 (Jun 10, 2007)

QUOTE(tshu @ Jun 10 2007 said:


> :'(


OKey tshu, so this was funny, but are you able to pull off a shrek shitting his pants(Literally) because pointed at with a gun?


----------



## Linkiboy (Jun 10, 2007)

http://www.ximages.us/imge.php?get=lolshrek.png

here


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jun 10, 2007)

aww shrek looks sad in that one :-( 

now i say NO to gun violence !


----------



## Linkiboy (Jun 10, 2007)

so u want him to look happy when theres a gun pointing at him


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jun 10, 2007)

sure ! :-)


----------



## ShadowXP (Jun 10, 2007)

god, you don't check the forums for a while and a whole bunch of new crazy internet fads take over

i don't understand


----------



## tshu (Jun 10, 2007)

QUOTE(Timo710 @ Jun 10 2007 said:


> QUOTE(tshu @ Jun 10 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > :'(
> ...


Sorry but it's just not my cup of tea (Literally).


----------



## Infinitus (Jun 10, 2007)

What ever did Shrek do to you?

Did you lose your movie ticket at the entrance or something? XD


----------



## Timo710 (Jun 11, 2007)

Shrek is a sell out, the first movie was cool, but they shouldn't have milked him that much!


----------



## Psyfira (Jun 11, 2007)

Dude, editing other people's art in ways they don't approve of = so not cool


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jun 11, 2007)

shrek looks constipated int hat last shrek pic


----------



## Timo710 (Jun 11, 2007)

QUOTE(Psyfira @ Jun 11 2007 said:


> Dude, editing other people's art in ways they don't approve of = so not coolÂ


Well, He just said it wasn't his cup of Tea, he wasn't dissaproving it.

Else I wouldn't have done this.


----------



## [M]artin (Jun 11, 2007)

Bunch of Shrek murderers...


----------



## Salamantis (Jun 15, 2007)

I'm still laughing looking at that last picture.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I agree, Shrek is ghey. DIE!


----------



## Westside (Jun 15, 2007)

That's it, i'm CATJACKING this thread:


----------



## juggernaut911 (Jun 15, 2007)

well I'm *high* jacking it!!!
get high?! heh heh...


----------



## Destructobot (Jun 15, 2007)

Drugs are bad. M'kay?


----------



## juggernaut911 (Jun 18, 2007)

im"k"!


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jun 18, 2007)

im soo hung


----------



## Timo710 (Jun 22, 2007)

I'm *Shrek* jacking this thread.




























O yeah, forgot.


----------

